# 2005 Ford F250 Diesel Extended Cab



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I just filled up and weighed my truck at a certified CAT scale, and it tipped the scale at 7460 with one adult and a full tank of gas. Does this sound right?

Thanks


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That would be a standard cab 8'box? James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Seems reasonable. A new crew cab is about 8k.


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

It is an extended cab, short bed!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Loving_Our_Outback said:


> It is an extended cab, short bed!


 2005 F-250/F-350/F-450 Specs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My 2008 SB F-350 diesel weighs 8,300.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> It is an extended cab, short bed!


 2005 F-250/F-350/F-450 Specs
[/quote]
Yes, so from there, the GVWR is 9,800 and the Max Payload is 2800. That means a truck with no options is ~7,000 lbs. So, your truck has ~460lbs in options and your weight over the 150lb allowance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> It is an extended cab, short bed!


2005 F-250/F-350/F-450 Specs
[/quote]
Yes, so from there, the GVWR is 9,800 and the Max Payload is 2800. That means a truck with no options is ~7,000 lbs. So, your truck has ~460lbs in options and your weight over the 150lb allowance.








[/quote]

Uhg...what?


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Loving_Our_Outback said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just filled up and weighed my truck at a certified CAT scale, and it tipped the scale at 7460 with one adult and a full tank of gas. Does this sound right?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, This doesn't have anything to do w/ your thread, but we used to live in B.A. near 71st (Kenosha) and Garnett.


----------

